# If Rick Warren was Jonathan Edwards?



## DMcFadden (May 4, 2010)

This was way too funny to fail passing on to you all . . .

Calvinistic Cartoons

You need to scroll down until you get to Tuesday, May 4, "Rick Edwards."


----------



## MarieP (May 4, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> This was way too funny to fail passing on to you all . . .
> 
> Calvinistic Cartoons
> 
> You need to scroll down until you get to Tuesday, May 4, "Rick Edwards."



Some of the stuff on there is funny and cool, but honestly I think a lot of it is over the top. Yeah, I don't agree with Rick Warren, but do we need to make fun of him all the time? The guy is obsessed with him, it seems.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 4, 2010)

I looks like he likes Ruben also.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 4, 2010)

If Rick Warren was Jonathan Edwards... he wouldn't be Rick Warren!


----------



## DMcFadden (May 4, 2010)

> Some of the stuff on there is funny and cool, but honestly I think a lot of it is over the top. Yeah, I don't agree with Rick Warren, but do we need to make fun of him all the time? The guy is obsessed with him, it seems.



Fair enough. My sense of humor is pretty simpleminded. He has mentioned Warren a bit lately. However, I had not noticed him doing that much until recently. I just like the juxtaposition of Warren and Edwards.


----------



## Grymir (May 5, 2010)

To funny. What a great site. I'm still laughing.


----------



## Eddie Eddings (May 5, 2010)

*The Workings of a Cartoonists Brain*



DMcFadden said:


> > Some of the stuff on there is funny and cool, but honestly I think a lot of it is over the top. Yeah, I don't agree with Rick Warren, but do we need to make fun of him all the time? The guy is obsessed with him, it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. My sense of humor is pretty simpleminded. He has mentioned Warren a bit lately. However, I had not noticed him doing that much until recently. I just like the juxtaposition of Warren and Edwards.


 
Hi everyone!
First post (all these little icons are somewhat baffling)
Glad you liked the satire. I want you to know that I am really not obsessed with Mr. Warren - it's just that when my mind starts thinking up jokes (sometimes I am flooded with them - most of the time they hatch like a hard-shelled egg) I need to post them lest someone posts the same idea elsewhere. 
I honestly hope and pray that Piper influences Warren and not vice- versa. Piper is one of my favorite authors. (_The Pleasures of God_ is on my top ten list)
Anyway, hope you all stay tuned. I think you will enjoy tomorrow's entry. (it has nothing to do with RW at all!) (promise)


----------



## KMK (May 5, 2010)

Eddie Eddings said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > > Some of the stuff on there is funny and cool, but honestly I think a lot of it is over the top. Yeah, I don't agree with Rick Warren, but do we need to make fun of him all the time? The guy is obsessed with him, it seems.
> ...


 
Welcome to PB, Eddie. You need to update your signature. Click on "Signature Requirements" in my signature to find out how.


----------



## Michael Doyle (May 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome Eddie. I found the site refreshingly humorous. May we never take ourselves too seriously


----------



## TimV (May 5, 2010)

I didn't get it????


----------



## AThornquist (May 5, 2010)

TimV said:


> I didn't get it????



Ditto.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 5, 2010)

Welcome, Eddie. I love your cartoons (well . . . er . . . most of them. I don't get the Corky ones. Too dense I guess).


----------



## Caroline (May 5, 2010)

Well, I didn't get it either, but I wasn't going to say so.


----------

